# Modernized "YANKEE" Radio Tool Set



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Some of you may remember how I set about to assemble a North Bros. Yankee No. 106 boxed Tool Set, as depicted in the following 1925 advertisement, after buying an empty No. 106 Tool Set box in an online auction:








Well, I now own three sets! (Reference: http://jp29.org/wwyankeeradio.htm )

After accumulating all of the necessary tools and accessories I ended up with an extra wooden box, a No. 230 ratchet Tool Holder and three No. 1431 radio hand drills.

The box was somewhat the worse for wear, as was the No. 230 Tool Holder, but I thought it would be neat to make up a modernized version of the No. 106 set and have a handsome boxed screw installation kit for household "fixit" projects. The spring loaded box lid accessory retaining block accommodates the combination drill/countersink bits, Lee Valley Tools 9/32" Hex Adapter and utility screwdriver perfectly and the hex screwdriver bit strip is a snug fit in the lid. 








Stripped Yankee No. 106 Tool Set boxes turn up in online auctions/sales venues -- Craig's list, e-bay, Etsy ... etc. -- fom time to time for $20 or so as do No. 1431 Yankee hand drills. Inasmuch as this modernized Tool set box is not altered or modified in any way, you could eventually assemble the accessory tools required to produce a very rare and desirable Yankee No. 106 Radio Tool set. In the meantime you have a neat modern boxed screw installation kit that will do double duty.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW! Your up to 3. I remember your post a while back. Very cool


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

wow, cool project.


----------

